# Seems something is awfoul in 2.4.19-gentoo

## psi29a

There seems to be several threads with people claiming stuff doesn't work quite right. Same here, my aic7xxx, eepro100, pdcraid (or just the pdc in general) works great on the install 1.1a cd, works great on the 2.4.18 w/ xfs sources but when I use the 2.4.19-gentoo sources everything gets munged pretty badly. aic7xxx dies horribly, the eepro100 loads but either locks up once I initialize it with ifconfig or it does initialize but no packets go in or come out, and my promise controller pukes and I loose my raid abilities. I've tried many diffrent ways to get the 2.4.19 working with everything and even made it bare bones just to test (no pre-empt or latancy options enabled ) and they still die. I do hope that when 2.4.19 gets out of development it is at least a bit more stable. Are there any workarounds you guys know of, other than adding the latency and pre-empt and xfs patches to plain vanilla 2.4.18? -- psi

----------

## LinuxDude

i have eepro100 compiled into my kernel of gentoo-sources-r5 and it works perfect... i have never had a problem with this kernel... usb... scsi... bsd slice filesystem support... everthing works for me

----------

## smtanner

I have had a lot of trouble with the 2.4.19 kernels also.  Most noteable, I get a "can't mount root file system" error during boot.  The vanilla kernel works perfectly though so I will stick with that.

----------

## psi29a

I get that as well, the VFS cannot be found, please pass along the correct root= in your boot loader.  Well, works fine with 2.4.18, but .19 gives me fits.  Other things I've noticed is the change in naming convention in 2.4.19 for pdcraid, its no longer /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1 it is now /dev/ataraid/d0p1 which has landed me in more problems as well.  Thus I've resolved to using a single disc untill I can get the raid back up and working again.  But the machine feels so slow now *pout*. 

This isn't your typical rig either, dual athlon Gigabyte board with  built in eepro100 and pdcraid.

----------

## pjp

As far as I know I haven't had any problems with 2.4.19-r1.

----------

## c_kuzmanic

This Kernel seem to only have problems with exotic file system support, Xfs, Reiser, Raid etc.  I never had a problem yet and think it's the fastest Kernel to date...

----------

